# https nicht erreichbar www u.a. schon - ISP Config 2.2



## WMW (24. März 2010)

Hallo @All die helfen können,

ich habe folgenes Problem das das SSL für eine Domain im ISP nicht über https funktioniert bekomme keine Seite gefunden mit http://www.xyz.de und sämtlich Subdomains geht es nur das https will nicht.

Folgende Schritte habe ich gemacht:

1. SSL für Web freigegeben keine weiteres SSL auf der IP
2. SSL Zertifikat erzeugen gewählt
3. SSL Request an Zertifizierer gesendet
4. Zertifikat erhalten
5. SSL Zertifikat im ISP eingetragen und gespeichert


ISPConfig selbst ist mit https verschlüsselt und über Port 81 erreichbar
(ist auch der Fall bei jeder Domain die über das ISP gehostet ist).


----------



## Till (25. März 2010)

Wie lautet denn die exakte Fehlermeldung im Browser?


----------



## WMW (26. März 2010)

IE8 - Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden - als wenn nich da wäre ist aber was da
ohne https gehts halt schon


----------



## Till (26. März 2010)

Nimm mal einen anderen Browser wie firefox. IE hat keine vernünftigen SSL Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## WMW (1. Apr. 2010)

Er schreibt ganz einfach Seite wurde nicht gefunden er tut als wenn nix vorhanden wäre auch kein https - er ignoriert alles. Auster das normale www.xyzdieseitehalt.de


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von WMW:


> Er schreibt ganz einfach Seite wurde nicht gefunden er tut als wenn nix vorhanden wäre auch kein https - er ignoriert alles. Auster das normale www.xyzdieseitehalt.de


kaum zu glauben 
um welche Seite handelt es sich denn?


----------



## WMW (3. Apr. 2010)

ich weis nicht ob es helfen wird aber hier mal die Domain:
http://www.12sync.de   -- geht
https://www.12sync.de  -- geht nicht


----------



## Laubie (3. Apr. 2010)

Dein Server scheint nicht auf dem https-Port zu lauschen.
Evtl. ne firewall an?


----------



## WMW (6. Apr. 2010)

Ja, aber 'nur' die Bastille mit der von ISPConfig generierten cfg.
Ich hab mich jetzt mal etwas tiefer in das Problem eingegraben und festgestellt, dass das SSL-Modul nicht geladen wird.
Wenn ich das 'von Hand' (aka. a2enmod) einfüge, geht garnix mehr ... 
Ich komm der Sache näher, aber trotzdem:
Any hints?


----------



## WMW (10. Apr. 2010)

Kein keiner helfen? Wiso das ISP nicht das SSL-Modul lädt.


----------



## Till (10. Apr. 2010)

Das SSL Modul wird ja auch garnicht von ISPConfig geladen. Das machst Du vor der Installation von ispconfig (steht im perfect setup guide).

Wenn der Webserver mit einem ssl cert nicht startet, dass ist es defekt und Du musst einfach ein neues erstellen. dabei solltest Du sicherstellen dass keine Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute verwendet werden, das kann sonst zu fehlern in openssl führen und das ssl cert geht dann nicht.


----------



## WMW (1. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn der Webserver mit einem ssl cert nicht startet, dass ist es defekt und Du musst einfach ein neues erstellen. dabei solltest Du sicherstellen dass keine Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute verwendet werden, das kann sonst zu fehlern in openssl führen und das ssl cert geht dann nicht.


So, endlich mal wieder Zeit ...
Also das Zertifikat hat keine Umlaute oder Ähnliches, aber hier hat(te) jemand das selbe Problem.
Kurz zusammengefasst:
Das Zertifikat ist nicht selber generiert, sondern wurde von einer CA ausgestellt. Damit passt der Private Key leider nicht zum Public Key und mod_ssl weigert sich zu starten (bzw. schiesst den Indianer komplett ab).

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die ganze Geschichte doch noch zum laufen zu bewegen? Und das natürlich am allerbesten ohne eine komplette Neuinstallation wie der Kollege in dem anderen Thread ...

Greetz und tia


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2010)

1) Erzeige das cert neu in ispconfig, nimm dann den in ispconfiug erstellten csr und lasse Dir auf diessen Basis das cert neu austellen und installier es dann in ispconfig. Alle bekannten ssl authorities bieten es an das ssl cert kostenlos neu auszustellen.


----------



## WMW (15. Sep. 2010)

Prima. Hat alles wunderbarst funktioniert.
Aber eine Anmerkung hab ich noch: (Vielleicht ist es im ISPconfig 3 ja auch schon drin.)
Eine Möglichkeit für Intermediate Zertifikate wär prima. So musste ich die SSL-Config jetzt in eine extra Datei auslagern, weil sonst die SSLCACertificateFile Direktive überschrieben wird, wenn ISPconfig die Vhosts neu generiert ...

Trotzdem dickes Danke und grosses Lob


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2010)

1) Ist schon lange drin.
2) selbst wenn es nicht drin wäre, würdest Du sowas ja ins apache direktiven Feld schreiben und niemals in den vhost und dann würde es ja auch nicht überschrieben werden


----------



## WMW (15. Sep. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Ist schon lange drin.


Dann hab ich nichts gesagt 


Zitat von Till:


> 2) selbst wenn es nicht drin wäre, würdest Du sowas ja ins apache direktiven Feld schreiben und niemals in den vhost und dann würde es ja auch nicht überschrieben werden


Ok ... ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass das ding auch die
<IfModule * Direktiven frisst ... aber probiert hab ichs natürlich auch nicht. :-/
Sowas ist ja immer mal gut zu wissen. 

Greetz


----------

